# Do not watch items if you have no intention of buying?!?!?!



## Jay81

Here's a real gem, courtesy of the "Most recent buy it now items listed on Ebay" banner at the top of this page. 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/185684975742?campid=5335809022
1956 JC HIGGINS Colorflow Back Rack - Space Age Bicycle Art - this was originally from a fairly well kept JC HIGGINS ladies Bicycle  - not perfect, but the back lenses and plastic don't appear to have any cracks  - there is wear and patina as this bike was over 65 years old - a slight bend in one of the arms that connect with the hub - looks like part of an amusement park ride, this is American made and we will never see these again made in this country - in the years of collecting Bicycles this is the best JC HIGGINS Colorflow rack I could ever find and this is a very Rare 1 year version if I remember correctly - Thanks and check out my other cool and super Rare Bicycle items including Schwinn and Rollfast items - I would ask, please do not watch my items if you do not have any intention of buying them and or people who contact me and want to tell me their value of my items, please do not - Thanks again


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Jay81 said:


> Here's a real gem, courtesy of the "Most recent buy it now items listed on Ebay" banner at the top of this page.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185684975742?campid=5335809022
> 1956 JC HIGGINS Colorflow Back Rack - Space Age Bicycle Art - this was originally from a fairly well kept JC HIGGINS ladies Bicycle  - not perfect, but the back lenses and plastic don't appear to have any cracks  - there is wear and patina as this bike was over 65 years old - a slight bend in one of the arms that connect with the hub - looks like part of an amusement park ride, this is American made and we will never see these again made in this country - in the years of collecting Bicycles this is the best JC HIGGINS Colorflow rack I could ever find and this is a very Rare 1 year version if I remember correctly - Thanks and check out my other cool and super Rare Bicycle items including Schwinn and Rollfast items - I would ask, please do not watch my items if you do not have any intention of buying them and or people who contact me and want to tell me their value of my items, please do not - Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 1745538



Wow.  Hey let's all put that on our watch list!


----------



## Drosentreter

Jay81 said:


> Here's a real gem, courtesy of the "Most recent buy it now items listed on Ebay" banner at the top of this page.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185684975742?campid=5335809022
> 1956 JC HIGGINS Colorflow Back Rack - Space Age Bicycle Art - this was originally from a fairly well kept JC HIGGINS ladies Bicycle  - not perfect, but the back lenses and plastic don't appear to have any cracks  - there is wear and patina as this bike was over 65 years old - a slight bend in one of the arms that connect with the hub - looks like part of an amusement park ride, this is American made and we will never see these again made in this country - in the years of collecting Bicycles this is the best JC HIGGINS Colorflow rack I could ever find and this is a very Rare 1 year version if I remember correctly - Thanks and check out my other cool and super Rare Bicycle items including Schwinn and Rollfast items - I would ask, please do not watch my items if you do not have any intention of buying them and or people who contact me and want to tell me their value of my items, please do not - Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 1745538



Watching and notifying him of the real world value…🤣jk


----------



## Two Wheeler

Jay81 said:


> Here's a real gem, courtesy of the "Most recent buy it now items listed on Ebay" banner at the top of this page.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185684975742?campid=5335809022
> 1956 JC HIGGINS Colorflow Back Rack - Space Age Bicycle Art - this was originally from a fairly well kept JC HIGGINS ladies Bicycle  - not perfect, but the back lenses and plastic don't appear to have any cracks  - there is wear and patina as this bike was over 65 years old - a slight bend in one of the arms that connect with the hub - looks like part of an amusement park ride, this is American made and we will never see these again made in this country - in the years of collecting Bicycles this is the best JC HIGGINS Colorflow rack I could ever find and this is a very Rare 1 year version if I remember correctly - Thanks and check out my other cool and super Rare Bicycle items including Schwinn and Rollfast items - I would ask, please do not watch my items if you do not have any intention of buying them and or people who contact me and want to tell me their value of my items, please do not - Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 1745538



Why would someone make that strange request?


----------



## Freqman1

C'mon guys I just added it to my watch list and only six watchers? We should be able to get this to at least 30 or 40! Also shot him an offer of $54.95 and told hime to keep it real


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Two Wheeler said:


> Why would someone make that strange request?



My best guess would be he's annoyed by the notifications that he gets, leading him to think he's going to cash in on some poor sucker...only to find out that it's people watching with their popcorn in hand. Ha


----------



## cyclingday

I’m a bike parts watcher. I’m a bike parts watcher.
Watching the bike parts go by, my, my!


----------



## Jay81

Freqman1 said:


> C'mon guys I just added it to my watch list and only six watchers? We should be able to get this to at least 30 or 40! Also shot him an offer of $54.95 and told hime to keep it real



I believe there was only one when I when I posted this thread. Now we're up to 12 watching. 👀


----------



## PapaPengin

"Because you showed interest in this item, the seller sent you this private offer." I didn't ask for a discount. I was contacted via Feebay. Yes I was watching. Only to see if someone would pay the asking price for the item. My decline of offer and accompanying comment was not to be taken as an insult. I merely stated that the part would "over value my bike". It is a girls bike. I never said it was over priced.


----------



## dave429

17 watchers now!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

look at his other listings. I think I see where his thinking comes from.. I bet he has hundreds of these jars.

I have a few of these jars, some have pretty cool artwork. in 100 years, people will be collecting them.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185510581647?campid=5335809022


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

just watched half of his stuff. 🤪


----------



## BFGforme

49autocycledeluxe said:


> just watched half of his stuff. 🤪



Me too


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I'm fairly certain watchers put your items in a better spot,,, I was selling car junk on ebay and a buddy asked me to list his custom fabricated "Whamo" Sting Ray wheelie bar on with my other listings and all my items got more exposure.... other than no vintage wheels or chrome plating it was spot on. he even had a sticker printed up. I think he should have made a bunch of them. hundreds of people look at that wheelie bar.


----------



## Freqman1

That's what I'm talking about--30 watchers. BTW my offer of $54.95 was declined.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

I got an offer from one of his other items....why didn't I get an offer from the rack??? I'm offended. Lol


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

And how about this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/144838667299?campid=5335809022 

Guy must have taken a writing course!!!  His price seems like about a dollar a word.


----------



## dasberger

👀 I be watchin' your parts


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I ❣️‘ed all lol


----------



## Archie Sturmer

The power of reverse psychology?


----------



## loon36u

Watching and amazed
had fun looking at his other items


----------



## cyclingday

This item in his listings piqued my interest.



Pretty ironic, for a guy who doesn’t want anybody watching his stuff.
At my age, Watching is what I do!


----------



## Thee

So a thread dedicated to trolling an eBay seller ? and apparently endorsed by the admin? A little hypocritical ? Ya think? Because y’all don’t like his prices ? Who cares ? I think I’d rather count grains of Cilicia sand or blades of grass than troll some dork on eBay , please place your rocking chairs back on the porch (talk about the weather?) and away from your screens before you get sucked further into JUMANJI 🙈🐒🐒🐒🐘🦒🦏🦓


----------



## Lonestar

Yeah, the same people that cry & whine about trolling or delete posts for trolling...egging people to Troll some guy on ebay?
...do you feel better about yourselves now?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I feel pretty good about myself.


----------



## Jay81

Thee said:


> So a thread dedicated to trolling an eBay seller ? and apparently endorsed by the admin? A little hypocritical ? Ya think? Because y’all don’t like his prices ? Who cares ? I think I’d rather count grains of Cilicia sand or blades of grass than troll some dork on eBay , please place your rocking chairs back on the porch (talk about the weather?) and away from your screens before you get sucked further into JUMANJI 🙈🐒🐒🐒🐘🦒🦏🦓



I think you missed the point of the thread. Although his prices are insanely ridiculous, I was drawing attention to the sellers request that nobody "watch" his items if they are not interested in purchasing. In case you didn't know, people commonly watch items they may not want to buy themselves, but have interest in knowing what the item sells for. I fail to see how watching an item is trolling the seller. If someone wants to make a down to earth offer, I don't see how that would be trolling either. 
If someone does not want people using a feature on the platform they are selling on, they probably shouldn't use that platform.


----------



## Thee

Jay81 said:


> I think you missed the point of the thread. Although his prices are insanely ridiculous, I was drawing attention to the sellers request that nobody "watch" his items if they are not interested in purchasing. In case you didn't know, people commonly watch items they may not want to buy themselves, but have interest in knowing what the item sells for. I fail to see how watching an item is trolling the seller. If someone wants to make a down to earth offer, I don't see how that would be trolling either.
> If someone does not want people using a feature on the platform they are selling on, they probably shouldn't use that platform.



Yup it’s a stampede !! 

Are those circus animals ? Hahaha ridiculous in its entirety , I didn’t miss anything


----------



## Thee

Anyone one free to go people watching @ Walmart ? 🤣😂😆


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

now I am getting emails from Ebay with lower prices for the items i put on my watch list. guess the joke is on us!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I think the offer thing is something you choose when you list.


----------



## GTs58

Thee said:


> Anyone one free to go people watching @ Walmart ? 🤣😂😆



It sure would beat reading your posts. 😛


----------



## Thee

GTs58 said:


> It sure would beat reading your posts. 😛



Oh good I have a follower ! man that means a lot to me ! I mean taking time off from studying serial numbers and all just for me ? Awwww ❤️❤️


----------



## Drosentreter

Up to 43!🤣


----------



## dasberger

Thee said:


> Anyone one free to go people watching @ Walmart ? 🤣😂😆



No need





__





						People Of Walmart
					






					www.peopleofwalmart.com
				




I love the interwebs


----------



## Thee

Drosentreter said:


> Up to 43!🤣



And then it croaked 🤣 what we need is @Boris @vincev & @NBHAA  especially NBH just to keep things interesting hahahaha


----------



## Drosentreter

Thee said:


> And then it croaked 🤣 what we need is @Boris @vincev & @NBHAA  especially NBH just to keep things interesting hahahaha



@Boris and @vincev are always the life of the party🤣


----------



## Thee

Drosentreter said:


> @Boris and @vincev are always the life of the party🤣



Were!  I think they are on auto delete in the evil HAL 9000’s contradictory programming - daisy -  daisy -  give me your answer do 😆🤣


----------



## bikesnbuses

I was sent an "offer" on that rack by the seller for $1,499 !!! 😮
I couldn't do it as I would of felt like I was robbing him


When I declined the offer I sent a message of "LOL" with it


----------



## Thee

He had a nice cruiser seat @ close $ to what y’all would ask for it ? Ya he’s s numb nuts ? I wonder if he’s a on s site ragging on this one ? Hmmmm


----------



## GTs58

Thee bird was here again. Can anyone decode his posting for me?


----------



## barneyguey

52 watchers now. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## tripple3

Dave Stromberger said:


> Wow.  Hey let's all put that on our watch list!



Check Who's direction to follow.😘














Shipping: US $25.00 Standard Shipping 
Located in: Santa Rosa, California, United States

Seller information​
yeti-tracks (811)
100% Positive feedback
JC HIGGINS Colorflow Bicycle Back Rack - Bike Art Space Age 1956 - Rare US made​

 30 watched in last 24 hours
Condition:Used

Price:US $1,999.99
Make OFFER!!!
Best Offer:
Watching

Ships from United States
55 watchers
Pretty sure we Welcome this seller,
We blew up his Item!!!🥳


----------



## Thee

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1746208
> 
> Thee bird was here again. Can anyone decode his posting for me?



I’ve been called worse by better hahahaha look in that thing & see what looks back?? Up @ 2:19 am thinking of me awwww ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## catfish




----------



## Thee

I kinda liked the “thee bird” comment , think about it , as for the decoding you’ll have to stoop down and read my head badge 😆🤣😂


----------



## vincev

Thee said:


> Were!  I think they are on auto delete in the evil HAL 9000’s contradictory programming - daisy -  daisy -  give me your answer do 😆🤣



If you say anything you will be deleted.lol This is like FB.lol


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> If you say anything you will be deleted.lol This is like FB.lol



Moderators: Please delete Vince.


----------



## Thee

Boris said:


> Moderators: Please delete Vince.



That’s more like it !!!!!! Lmfao hahahahaha 
The long awaited return !!!!!


----------



## Thee

tripple3 said:


> Check Who's direction to follow.😘
> View attachment 1746226View attachment 1746227View attachment 1746228View attachment 1746229View attachment 1746230View attachment 1746231
> Shipping: US $25.00 Standard Shipping
> Located in: Santa Rosa, California, United States
> 
> Seller information​
> yeti-tracks (811)
> 100% Positive feedback
> JC HIGGINS Colorflow Bicycle Back Rack - Bike Art Space Age 1956 - Rare US made​View attachment 1746232 30 watched in last 24 hours
> Condition:Used
> 
> Price:US $1,999.99
> Make OFFER!!!
> Best Offer:
> Watching
> 
> Ships from United States
> 55 watchers
> Pretty sure we Welcome this seller,
> We blew up his Item!!!🥳



Whose direction is that? Follow the pied piper off a cliff ? I’m not a follower 😘😘😘


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> Moderators: Please delete Vince.



Moderators, Boris has become unproductive and of no further use,Please delete  him.


----------



## catfish

vincev said:


> Moderators, Boris has become unproductive and of no further use,Please delete  him.



'HAS BECOME"...... That implies that at one time he was productive....


----------



## vincev

catfish said:


> 'HAS BECOME"...... That implies that at one time he was productive....



He was once good at typing long boring stories that nobody cared about,derailing threads with his moronic comments,etc.


----------



## Drosentreter

vincev said:


> He was once good at typing long boring stories that nobody cared about,derailing threads with his moronic comments,etc.



So you’re saying he was productive, but not useful🤣


----------



## CWCMAN

Just like this thread


----------



## Balloontyre

I like Dave Marko!


----------



## vincev

Balloontyre said:


> I like Dave Marko!



yup,that clown was as bad as Boris. Glad they both left the lounge


----------



## Balloontyre

If any of you have had the pleasure of meeting VinceV you already know he is the real deal. Santa gleem in his eyes and chuckles like your fondest memory of your grandpa, sweetest wife to boot. You Rock @vincev


----------



## vincev

Balloontyre said:


> If any of you have had the pleasure of meeting VinceV you already know he is the real deal. Santa gleem in his eyes and chuckles like your fondest memory of your grandpa, sweetest wife to boot. You Rock @vincev



I have to meet this guy !............ty


----------



## Boris

catfish said:


> 'HAS BECOME"...... That implies that at one time he was productive....



Those jokes didn't improve by themselves, y'know.


----------



## vincev

I guess Boris has climbed the ladder of success and retired a wealthy business man. I dont think his reflector store is still open. I knew him when he was just another weirdo from Portland. He still is a weirdo from Portland but now sells and models mens nightwear..............







.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Two Wheeler said:


> Why would someone make that strange request?



IDIOTS KID...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Freqman1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about--30 watchers. BTW my offer of $54.95 was declined.



Geez Shawn, I wonder how or why that could be? Maybe I'll splurge and offer him $51.50 for his beloved rack...RideOn....


----------



## oskisan

I added myself as one of the watchers and he offered the rear carrier to me for $500.. I thought I would let you guys know that in case any of you are chomping at the bit to get this fine piece of antiquity... I passed after Shawn's $54.95 offer.

-Ken


----------



## volksboy57

I say we pool our money and buy it as an annual trophy we can win for best of Sunday show and tell.


----------



## Rollo

oskisan said:


> I added myself as one of the watchers and he offered the rear carrier to me for $500.. I thought I would let you guys know that in case any of you are chomping at the bit to get this fine piece of antiquity... I passed after Shawn's $54.95 offer.
> 
> -Ken



I did the same ... but look again ... he offered to knock $500 off of the original price of $1999.99 ... now it can be
 yours for a measly $1499.99 ... 😜


----------



## GTs58

Hopefully he'll drop the price a few hundred more and send me a second offer after I send him my note.


----------



## Drosentreter

GTs58 said:


> Hopefully he'll drop the price a few hundred more and send me a second offer after I send him my note.
> 
> View attachment 1747115



Shoulda been worded “but my wife would leave me if I spent 1500 dollars on a 150 dollar part”🤣


----------



## GTs58

Drosentreter said:


> Shoulda been worded “but my wife would leave me if I spent 1500 dollars on a 150 dollar part”🤣



I should have said that I was insulted at the ridiculous price. 🤣


----------



## tripple3

Thee said:


> Whose direction is that? Follow the pied piper off a cliff ? I’m not a follower 😘😘😘



Did you click the Link?
You chose to follow direction of seller= not watch
or Choose to listen and follow, fellow brothers in Fun!
It's up to you, follow something good!


oskisan said:


> I added myself as one of the watchers and he offered the rear carrier to me for $500.. I thought I would let you guys know that in case any of you are chomping at the bit to get this fine piece of antiquity... I passed after Shawn's $54.95 offer.
> 
> -Ken



Wow! i got the same $500 off followers offer.



volksboy57 said:


> I say we pool our money and buy it as an annual trophy we can win for best of Sunday show and tell.






Rollo said:


> I did the same ... but look again ... he offered to knock $500 off of the original price of $1999.99 ... now it can yours for a measly $1499.99 ... 😜



Watchers!!! For Fun.
Review offer​You received an offer​Other buyers may have received this offer. The first to accept, gets the deal.​Previous price was $1,999.99$1,999.99
Seller's Offer
$1,499.99 ($500.00 off)
Expires in
35h 9m
Seller
yeti_tracks (811)
Shipping
$25.00
Standard Shipping
Estimated total
$1,524.99

Accept offer
Make counteroffer
Decline offer

Nice Rack!!!
*61 watchers*


----------



## ozzie

62. $461.70 for shipping to Australia kills the deal for me.


----------



## oskisan

oskisan said:


> I added myself as one of the watchers and he offered the rear carrier to me for $500.. I thought I would let you guys know that in case any of you are chomping at the bit to get this fine piece of antiquity... I passed after Shawn's $54.95 offer.
> 
> -Ken



I was wrong... I quickly glanced at the message I got from Ebay and thought it was priced at $500, but then later noticed (like the rest of you mentioned) that this was $500 off the original price. OMG, beyond rediculous!  I was out after Shawn outbid me at $54.95.


----------



## easyrider

i'm watching it not buying it though


----------



## Thee

What’s worse the ignorant eBay goober? Or the geriatric cliquey teenage acting bully’s trolling him? Way to go !! I love the sprit of the season !!  🎅🏻🧑🏻‍🎄🎄


----------



## Freqman1

"geriatric cliquey teenage bully’s"? Interesting oxymoron but I'm not sure what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## Thee

Oh no the grammar police too 🤦🏼


----------



## Lonestar

Thee said:


> Oh no the grammar police too 🤦🏼


----------



## GTs58

Thee said:


> Oh no the grammar police too 🤦🏼



More like the IQ police


----------



## Thee

GTs58 said:


> More like the IQ police



I took the Mensa test yesterday 125 there wasn’t any 4 digit badge codes thank god


----------



## phantom

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1747216



Howdy there !


----------



## Lonestar

phantom said:


> Howdy there !



👋


----------



## Thee

GTs58 said:


> More like the IQ police



Have you seen “Thee Bird” today? Bet you get it all the time 🤣😂😆


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

razinhellcustomz said:


> 51.50



I see the hidden message there @razinhellcustomz .................5150 : for Escaped Mental Convict !  PERFECT !!!!   You hit that one on Nail head 😆


----------



## Freqman1

Thee said:


> Oh no the grammar police too 🤦🏼



Says the one talking about trolling. Can you please tell me what I have done to YOU personally? Is it jealousy? Inferiority complex? Please help me understand


----------



## Thee

Freqman1 said:


> Says the one talking about trolling. Can you please tell me what I have done to YOU personally? Is it jealousy? Inferiority complex? Please help me understand



Didn’t you troll my grammar? superiority complex ? This whole thread is a troll on some eBay dufus ?


----------



## Freqman1

Thee said:


> Didn’t you troll my grammar? superiority complex ? This whole thread is a troll on some eBay dufus ?



Please just answer my question; what have I done to you?


----------



## Thee

Freqman1 said:


> Please just answer my question; what have I done to you?



I replied to your comment that simple, maybe you have the inferiority complex ?


----------



## Freqman1

Thee said:


> I replied to your comment that simple, maybe you have the inferiority complex ?



It's all good little buddy lets just go ride!


----------



## fattyre

How many people are subscribed to this thread?!


----------



## Thee

Freqman1 said:


> It's all good little buddy lets just go ride!
> 
> View attachment 1747305



Ok I’ll take that old Chevy in the back air up the tires hahahaha


----------



## Lonestar

maybe we should all settle-down....with an ice cold kiddie-beer!





All of us have something positive & constructive to offer to this site...but this thread is not an example of this, unfortunately.


----------



## Thee

Lonestar said:


> maybe we should all settle-down....with an ice cold kiddie-beer!
> 
> View attachment 1747308
> 
> All of us have something positive & constructive to offer to this site...but this thread is not an example of this, unfortunately.



Well put, except I’ll go for a Colorado koolaide it’s mostly water hahaha


----------



## Thee

fattyre said:


> How many people are subscribed to this thread?!



Way too many it was an abomination   Since the get go ? I guess some people think it’s funny to rag on some random eBay goof ? with a weird request for no trolling watchers , guess he knows what’s up ? I think I like him 😂🤣😆


----------



## Hoagie57

49autocycledeluxe said:


> just watched half of his stuff. 🤪



Sure thing I clicked on all his bicycle items problem is than I have to go back and clear em out


----------



## Drosentreter

Getting tempting! Big price drop for the holidays!🤣


----------



## easyrider

he sent me a offer on the higgins rack for only 999.99


----------



## GTs58

easyrider said:


> he sent me a offer on the higgins rack for only 999.99



Same here, and it was his second offer that he has sent me. He sure is being generous to everyone that he didn’t want watching his auction.


----------



## Drosentreter

GTs58 said:


> Same here, and it was his second offer that he has sent me. He sure is being generous to everyone that he didn’t want watching his auction.



So much interest in an item surely means it’s that valuable and all of us are truly interested.


----------



## GTs58

Drosentreter said:


> So much interest in an item surely means it’s that valuable and all of us are truly interested.



I'll wait for the 3rd week listing before I get real serious about buying it.


----------



## Drosentreter

GTs58 said:


> I'll wait for the 3rd week listing before I get real serious about buying it.



At the rate the price is dropping and the way the offers are coming in ya never know🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I think this one should have been closed about 5 pages ago... so what do I do? post and bring it back to the top again. 
I am a moron.


----------



## cyclingday

Maybe he’d be interested in a trade?


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Up to 64.....er 65 watchers. I wouldn't know the value. Just doing my CABE duty. What a bunch of rebel rousers!!!!🤣


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Drosentreter said:


> Getting tempting! Big price drop for the holidays!🤣
> 
> View attachment 1748233



The







cyclingday said:


> This item in his listings piqued my interest.View attachment 1745746
> Pretty ironic, for a guy who doesn’t want anybody watching his stuff.
> At my age, Watching is what I do!



And now I'm watching you watching this.


----------



## HEMI426

Maybe I'll try this, seems to be working (11 pages) I don't want anyone watching or bumping my pencil kickstand to the top in the For Sale Forum. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

HEMI426 said:


> Maybe I'll try this, seems to be working (11 pages) I don't want anyone watching or bumping my pencil kickstand to the top in the For Sale Forum. Merry Christmas.



It's probably overpriced


----------



## HEMI426

So it does work, you fell for it and looked. Thanks


----------



## Rusty McNickel

HEMI426 said:


> So it does work, you fell for it and looked. Thanks



Actually, no I did not.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Thee said:


> So a thread dedicated to trolling an eBay seller ? and apparently endorsed by the admin? A little hypocritical ? Ya think? Because y’all don’t like his prices ? Who cares ? I think I’d rather count grains of Cilicia sand or blades of grass than troll some dork on eBay , please place your rocking chairs back on the porch (talk about the weather?) and away from your screens before you get sucked further into JUMANJI 🙈🐒🐒🐒🐘🦒🦏🦓



I think the point wasn't his prices it was his attitude about watching his items if you had no intention of buying them.
Easier to put him in your watched sellers list. Then you can choose to ignore him or torment him with ridiculously low offers until his head explodes


----------



## genesmachines

late to the party. #76


----------



## FamousCarz

Freqman1 said:


> C'mon guys I just added it to my watch list and only six watchers? We should be able to get this to at least 30 or 40! Also shot him an offer of $54.95 and told hime to keep it real



I'm watching... hahahahahaha


----------



## Schwinny

Some imagine this guy a greedy ignorant dolt.
But... Counter point.
This just may be the smartest ebay seller you all have run across. With his challenge, he is like a master angler. He now has the eye of anyone that could possibly WANT or need it. And, I'll bet it ends up selling for more than it's worth.
Aaah, this guy.... He's a crafty one.

He's got everyone looking at his other junk also.
Take notes... Master at work.


----------



## PlasticNerd

Freqman1 said:


> C'mon guys I just added it to my watch list and only six watchers? We should be able to get this to at least 30 or 40! Also shot him an offer of $54.95 and told hime to keep it real



Theres 82 watching now 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Boris

Lonestar said:


> All of us have something positive & constructive to offer to this site



I don't.


----------



## Lonestar

Boris said:


> I don't.



That's why we love you.


----------



## Thee

Lonestar said:


> That's why we love you.



I second that motion


----------



## Nashman

49autocycledeluxe said:


> just watched half of his stuff. 🤪



I'm watching the rack.


----------



## Nashman

schwinnbikebobb said:


> And how about this one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144838667299?campid=5335809022
> 
> Guy must have taken a writing course!!!  His price seems like about a dollar a word.



That's like one of my threads or when I used to sell on Ebay. They get so bored they buy it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

He likes me. Got an offer today. His price is coming down. 🤓   https://www.ebay.com/itm/185684975742?campid=5335809022  $899.00


----------



## dasberger

Nashman said:


> I'm watching the rack.



We'd all be better off watching this one


----------



## tripple3

Dave Stromberger said:


> Wow.  Hey let's all put that on our watch list!



Sorry, the Seller has turned down your offer of US $49.99.
Nice Rack!
i Don't want it.
More pics ...



..."I have had to block several buyers who were sending insulting offers and wasting everyones time - Thanks again"


----------



## oskisan

New Update... Seller posted it for $999.99 in case you are chomping at the bit to get it.


----------



## Thee

dasberger said:


> We'd all be better off watching this one
> View attachment 1748758



Send the link hahaha


----------



## Nashman

dasberger said:


> We'd all be better off watching this one
> View attachment 1748758


----------



## BRad90

This has been so amazing to read. More entertaining than what is on TV. I am another that is watching and can't wait to see where this goes. I already got the lower offer but countered it with $50. He declined but shocking, I didn't insult him enough to be blocked.


----------



## jrapoza

90 watchers as of today..


----------



## mrg

Seller/Ebay just sent me a offer to buy for $899. Ha! pays to be a watcher!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I want to have a beer with this seller. his brain does not work like regular people. I bet the conversation would be very entertaining.


----------



## Boris

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I want to have a beer with this seller. his brain does not work like regular people. I bet the conversation would be very entertaining.



The last 6-8 years sure cured me of ever wanting to have a beer with people who's brains aren't working right.


----------



## indycycling

mrg said:


> Seller/Ebay just sent me a offer to buy for $899. Ha! pays to be a watcher!



Me too, I am letting his offer simmer, not in any hurry to decline it, but I may with some words of wisdom


----------



## mrg

OMG, this guy has a whole bunch of way overpriced stuff for everyone to watch! surprise he has 100% feedback?, https://www.ebay.com/itm/185691919707?campid=5335809022


----------



## indycycling

mrg said:


> OMG, this guy has a whole bunch of way overpriced stuff for everyone to watch! surprise he has 100% feedback?, https://www.ebay.com/itm/185691919707?campid=5335809022



ya, everything he has is ridiculous including some red stingray handlebar grips for $200!  What a piece of work......


----------



## Grand haven Jeff

Add another to the list.  I’m in


----------



## Darthvader

Funny shlt right here.


----------



## Robert Troub

loon36u said:


> Watching and amazed
> had fun looking at his other items



I'm watching just to p#ss someone off.....


----------



## Coyote

If you guys keep watching his items, he may soon think he is pricing them too LOW
with all the interest!!
Having said that, I am on the bandwagon now.


----------



## Coyote

The comical part about the whole situation was when I looked at his "space age art-deco rack" on the EBay page, it also showed a suggested auction of an ENTIRE Higgins Colorflow bicycle with rack for $250 🙄


----------



## cyclingday

I just discovered this guys retail location.



It’s called, “Please Do Not Enter.”
Nice!


----------



## vincev

This thread just keeps giving.LOL


----------



## GTs58

cyclingday said:


> I just discovered this guys retail location.View attachment 1751904
> It’s called, “Please Do Not Enter.”
> Nice!




After seeing two new listings of his, I'll have to agree! Two pair of Vickie's Secret panties with no tags, *$199.99* each with a BIN. Looks like pretty slim pickins in that store too.


----------



## Dra

There’s the same rack for $254 well almost the same rack on eBay. I’ve seen two close to the same things for sale at way different prices just to get someone to buy and try resell it for a profit. Fleebayers thinking about easy cash or maybe it’s two friends trying to make a item look like a super deal. Is that a deal for $254 if not then when someone buys it it’s those two that are ahead


----------



## BikemanDan

94 watchers!  beautiful rack!


----------



## GTs58

BikemanDan said:


> 94 watchers!  beautiful rack!




Three of those watchers must have had a heart attack and passed away. Only 91 at this present time. 

I'm currently looking for a cheap rack, doesn't have to be original though.


----------



## Vicious Cycle

Yeti-Droppings doesn't come up on my search ??


----------



## Grey Ghost

Oh man, it’s ended.
I always miss out on the good sh*t.


----------



## GTs58

Grey Ghost said:


> Oh man, it’s ended.
> I always miss out on the good sh*t.



I thought it was relisted, it was active yesterday.


----------



## Dra

185720029454 don’t forget to make a offer😳


----------



## tripple3

Jay81 said:


> Here's a real gem, courtesy of the "Most recent buy it now items listed on Ebay" banner at the top of this page.



New link/listing at $999.99 to Watch, with kindness and love for folks, and Bike Bits, racks-N-reflectors...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/185720029454?campid=5335809022







Seller information​
yeti-tracks (815)
100% Positive feedback
..."I would ask, please do not watch my items if you do not have any intention of buying them and or people who contact me and want to tell me their value of my items - the "moral police" should stay away, please do not,  if you don't like my prices go somewhere else, don't follow my items !!!  Step up or step away - I have had to block several buyers who were sending insulting offers and wasting everyones time - Thanks again "


----------

